
Apple's Jobs blunders on options swap - jfi
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apples-steve-jobs-blunders-on-options-swap-2010-05-18?siteid=nbsh
======
jwegan
This is hardly a blunder. He decided to go with the less risky option of
taking the smaller share of options instead of betting that Apple stock was
going to skyrocket over the next 5 years which seems like a sane choice to me.

